# kello...; possessive pronoun + object



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Hyvää päivää!

Minulla on kaksi kysymystä:

1)In a phrase _juna tulee kello puoli yhdeksän_, if I want to write the time in digits, should I write _juna tulee 8:30_ or maybe juna tulee kello 8:30?

2)Can I _say se on taloni_ without "minun"?  Doesn't the suffix "ni" speak for itself?

Kiitos!


----------



## JukkaT

1) You should write it _juna tulee 8.30 _or _juna tulee kello 8.30_  Well, they are both ok, but in my opinion the first one is better (the latter one is used in very formal contexts). Notice that we use a point to separate hours and minutes. And we usually say _juna tulee puoli yhdeksältä_ rather than _juna tulee kello puoli yhdeksän._

2) It depends on the context. But in a phrase like that, I would probably use "_minun_"
- Kenen talo tuo on?
- Se on minun (taloni).   

- Mikä tuo on?
- Se on minun taloni.

But...
Taloni on punainen.
Aion maalata taloni siniseksi.

In spoken language it is normal not to use possessive suffixes:
Se on mun talo.
Mun talo on punane.
Aion maalata mun talon punaseks.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

JukkaT said:


> 1) You should write it _juna tulee 8.30 _or _juna tulee kello 8.30_  Well, they are both ok, but in my opinion the first one is better (the latter one is used in very formal contexts). Notice that we use a point to separate hours and minutes. And we usually say _juna tulee puoli yhdeksältä_ rather than _juna tulee kello puoli yhdeksän._
> 
> 2) It depends on the context. But in a phrase like that, I would probably use "_minun_"
> - Kenen talo tuo on?
> - Se on minun (taloni).
> 
> - Mikä tuo on?
> - Se on minun taloni.
> 
> But...
> Taloni on punainen.
> Aion maalata taloni siniseksi.
> 
> In spoken language it is normal not to use possessive suffixes:
> Se on mun talo.
> Mun talo on *puna(i?)ne(n?)*.
> Aion maalata mun talon *puna(i?)seks(i?)*.



Very interesting, thanks. Although I'm a bit confused about the words in bold... **


----------



## etrade

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Very interesting, thanks. Although I'm a bit confused about the words in bold... **



One style of spoken language. Do not learn it !


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> One style of spoken language. Do not learn it !


Got it! It's way too early for me to try to grasp all these subtleties... 

Now back to time telling:



> And we usually say *juna tulee puoli yhdeksältä *rather than _juna tulee kello puoli yhdeksän_


Ok, I come to understand that in informal speech _kello _can be omitted. Fine. And ablative is used with half or whole hours, that is _puoli yhdeksältä_ but _varttia vaille yhdeksän, kymmenen yli seitsemän  _and so on...


----------



## Hakro

JukkaT said:


> 1) You should write it _juna tulee 8.30 _or _juna tulee kello 8.30_  Well, they are both ok, but in my opinion the first one is better (the latter one is used in very formal contexts).


That's your opinion, OK, but not mine, and I'd guess that many people who really care about the language they speak ad write wouldn't agree with you. 

The latter alternative is not restricted to very formal contexts. If I say _kahdeksan-kolmekymmentä, _I always say _kello_ before it. _Kahdeksan-kolmekymmentä_ is a bit formal in itself. Of course, if I say _puoli yhdeksältä_, I always drop _kello._


----------

